# Walleye Stocking in Brevort Lake



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Straits area Sportsmen's Club is hosting a spagetti dinner fund raiser to raise funds for planting walleye in Brevort Lake. Saturday April 22 at the Mi Patio Bar and Grill in St Ignace. There will be prizes and a 50/50 drawing. For tickets or more information please pm me or call 906 643 0480. Tickets can be purchased at Mackinac Insurance 40 N State Street Saint Ignace.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The dinner was a huge success with over $1000 raised to plant fall walleye in the 4 to 6 inch range. The spring plant will be 40,000 to 60,000 frye. The fall plant will be about 1000 walleye. This will be the first attempt to have a fall planting.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Glad to hear the news!!! That's great!!


----------

